# laws on importing food?



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

buenas tardes

does anyone know what are the rules, charges and any other red tapes are involved in importing stock into spain. i dont want to give too much away but i'm guessing the product would be classed as food?

many thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

weluvspain said:


> buenas tardes
> 
> does anyone know what are the rules, charges and any other red tapes are involved in importing stock into spain. i dont want to give too much away but i'm guessing the product would be classed as food?
> 
> many thanks


Well .... without mentioning what the item is, its difficult to say 
This is a commercial thing, yes?


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Well .... without mentioning what the item is, its difficult to say
> This is a commercial thing, yes?


yes it is-along the lines of dairy porduce is prob the best way to describe it but not something that has a sell by date as you would expect. sorry-i know its vague but just a little venture we have in mind that i can't seem to find anyone has stumbled upon yet.....so i'm wondering if maybe there is a reason for that ie:red tape etc?

thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

weluvspain said:


> yes it is-along the lines of dairy porduce is prob the best way to describe it but not something that has a sell by date as you would expect. sorry-i know its vague but just a little venture we have in mind that i can't seem to find anyone has stumbled upon yet.....so i'm wondering if maybe there is a reason for that ie:red tape etc?
> 
> thanks


googling in Spanish & English got me nowhere - but there's bound to be red tape


have you tried looking at it the other way round - contact MAFF or DEFRA or whatever they are called now & ask about exporting to Spain


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> googling in Spanish & English got me nowhere - but there's bound to be red tape
> 
> 
> have you tried looking at it the other way round - contact MAFF or DEFRA or whatever they are called now & ask about exporting to Spain


will do-thank you!


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

weluvspain said:


> will do-thank you!


i am sure this can't be right.........

i have just google myself and found that there are no restrictions on importing as its within the EU as long as the company i buy from is certified to EU standards??

i then found an import calculator which i entered all the details into and it said i would not have to pay anything;-

copied and pasted from the import calculator............

Duty and VAT results are nil because you are shipping between two EU countries. However, the seller may include VAT in the price of the goods. 

surely it cant be this simple??????? haha


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

weluvspain said:


> i am sure this can't be right.........
> 
> i have just google myself and found that there are no restrictions on importing as its within the EU as long as the company i buy from is certified to EU standards??
> 
> ...


It's never that simple! You may have to comply with hygiene regs, VAT between 2 member states has to be accounted for, hugh quantities of export/import documentation, transportation, product marketing (is there a market here?), etc. also certain products need special certificates.


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

JBODEN said:


> It's never that simple! You may have to comply with hygiene regs, VAT between 2 member states has to be accounted for, hugh quantities of export/import documentation, transportation, product marketing (is there a market here?), etc. also certain products need special certificates.


well luckily i'm a manager for a marketing company so i am fairly competent when it comes to researching and my determination to strive for solutions will not put me off getting to the bottom of it!! haha

nothing in life is ever that simple unfortunately but as long as the importation can be overcome without too much expense there is definately a market for my product-hence my original post that i thought there must be some red tape and my suprise that no-one has thought of doing it. these were my reasons for asking such questions so that hopefully someone who had done this already could offer some advice? i have already done research into my product and have so far had some good results-it now all boils down to how cost effective importing will be as the equivalent would not have the same clout and marketing ability.

my idea isn't limited to spain either so i'm not restricted where my location will be concerned. 

Can i ask JBODEN if you have any experience of importing such products and if so what those experiences involved paperwork wise??


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

i wonder if Pesky Wesky has read this thread and has any advice as without wanting to single anyone out-i always find their posts very informative???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

weluvspain said:


> i wonder if Pesky Wesky has read this thread and has any advice as without wanting to single anyone out-i always find their posts very informative???



I suspect that Pesky Wesky has gone to bed lol!! I'm not sure if she'll know the answers, but I'm sure if she does she'll help!!!

....... my husband brings cheese over in his hand luggage without any problems, but I guess that doesnt help lol!! ????


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

weluvspain said:


> Can i ask JBODEN if you have any experience of importing such products and if so what those experiences involved paperwork wise??


Only if you can be more specific about the product!


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

jojo said:


> I suspect that Pesky Wesky has gone to bed lol!! I'm not sure if she'll know the answers, but I'm sure if she does she'll help!!!
> 
> ....... my husband brings cheese over in his hand luggage without any problems, but I guess that doesnt help lol!! ????


haha jo

if i could get someone to fit it there luggage you may just have solved my problem?? lol


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

JBODEN said:


> Only if you can be more specific about the product!


i dont think being any more specific would make much diffierence as it would definately come under dairy produce and in large amounts for commercial use. i expect all dairy produce will have the same importing guidlines?

it doesn't have to be 100% correct-just some general information would have helped?

i have been advised from an experienced forum user on another forum to keep such an idea to myself-unfortunately they weren't able to help with the importation side of things


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

wish i'd had chance to read that post before you deleted it jojo-that will teach me for leaving the computer to go and empty the dishwasher............ a good reason to start getting the kids to do i think????????? haha


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

weluvspain said:


> wish i'd had chance to read that post before you deleted it jojo-that will teach me for leaving the computer to go and empty the dishwasher............ a good reason to start getting the kids to do i think????????? haha



Yes, thats my kids job, feeding the dogs, hoovering the pool and doing the dishwasher!!! The deleted post was of no consequence to your query, more JBODENS strange sense of humour !!! 

Back to your query, have you contacted any export/import companies?? Those who would normally carry this secret cargo???? They maybe your key??

Jo xxx


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

jojo said:


> Yes, thats my kids job, feeding the dogs, hoovering the pool and doing the dishwasher!!! The deleted post was of no consequence to your query, more JBODENS strange sense of humour !!!
> 
> Back to your query, have you contacted any export/import companies?? Those who would normally carry this secret cargo???? They maybe your key??
> 
> Jo xxx


you have your kids well trained!! lol

not had chance to as yet, only collated my info today on how viable and whether or not it would be profitable due to what people said they would be prepared to pay. from there i now have to work out expenses and obviously my biggest concerned is importing and the costs. if its too expensive the whole idea is a no-go an i don't think it would be a big enough delivery to use an export company but a good place to start no doubt as they will have come across the red tapes many times.

thanks for that jo!  

xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, I know nothing about this, so won't be able to help you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry, I know nothing about this, so won't be able to help you.



Tallulah might?????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry, I know nothing about this, so won't be able to help you.


no worries-but thanks for the reply anyway! lol


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

weluvspain said:


> you have your kids well trained!! lol
> 
> not had chance to as yet, only collated my info today on how viable and whether or not it would be profitable due to what people said they would be prepared to pay. from there i now have to work out expenses and obviously my biggest concerned is importing and the costs. if its too expensive the whole idea is a no-go an i don't think it would be a big enough delivery to use an export company but a good place to start no doubt as they will have come across the red tapes many times.
> 
> ...


What import costs do you want to know? Freight?
There are normally no duties between EU countries. Depending on the product, you may have to pay VAT in the UK ... would you be VAT registered?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Tallulah might??????
> 
> Jo xxx


Or maybe one of the members who spent their life in the International Freight business / H M Customs & Excise


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Aha, we forgot about Stravinski, he knows everything!! - evenmore than Pesky Wesky LOL, so I'm sure he'll help you

jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

weluvspain said:


> .. only collated my info today on how viable and whether or not it would be profitable due to what people said they would be prepared to pay. from there i now have to work out expenses and obviously my biggest concerned is importing and the costs. if its too expensive the whole idea is a no-go an i don't think it would be a big enough delivery to use an export company but a good place to start no doubt as they will have come across the red tapes many times.


Some questions that come to mind are:
A. How much research have you done? Spain is the 12th largest economy in the world and the 5th largest in Europe. If this 'product' is not here then (i) it's a surprise & (ii) a good reason for you to ask yoursef the question, ''why?''. If you are in the UK go to your local Chamber of Commerce for information on exporting goods (they could also advise you on VAT implications although they will, ultimately, direct you to an appropriate Revenue Dept.).
B. What is your marketing strategy.
C. What sort of volumes are you considering importing? [a 20 ton container can hold 20 tons of brick or a few hundred kilos of feathers so the container/transport cost can have a significant impact on the unit cost of your product] 
D. Will the product require a special enviroment (refrigeration)? What sort of insurance cover are you considering and have you investigated insurance costs?
E. How are you going to distribute your product? Will it need storage here before distribution in smaller units? Have you taken into account these costs? 
F. What terms of trade have you been offered by the producer/s? What terms of trade can you afford to give?


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

weluvspain said:


> .. it would definately come under dairy produce.
> i have been advised from an experienced forum user on another forum to keep such an idea to myself-unfortunately they weren't able to help with the importation side of things


Dairy products are generally defined as foods produced from cow's or domestic buffalo's milk. Can you confirm that your product is a dairy product?

You can keep such an idea to yourself but I can guarantee that if it is a money spinner then 5 minutes after you start marketing the product other competitors will be on your heels.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> Dairy products are generally defined as foods produced from cow's or domestic buffalo's milk. Can you confirm that your product is a dairy product?
> 
> You can keep such an idea to yourself but I can guarantee that if it is a money spinner then 5 minutes after you start marketing the product other competitors will be on your heels.


I guess it also depends where you're planning to pedal your "product". If you're looking at the costas or busy towns then as JBODEN says, you'll find that bigger companies will come in and undercut if its viable, however, if you're looking at a smaller, localised market then the "big guys" may not feel its worth their while and will leave you to it - thats not to say that its not worth you doing it, in fact that would possibly be the ideal scenario for you.

Sadly, the one thing I will say is that if it can be done, it probably has been! But dont give up, you may have stumbled on something???????? I hope you have!!

Keep us posted tho, the intrigue is killing me lol!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> What import costs do you want to know? Freight?
> There are normally no duties between EU countries. Depending on the product, you may have to pay VAT in the UK ... would you be VAT registered?


hi Stravinsky,

no wouldn't be VAT registered at the start but i have added VAT onto my calculations as a matter of habit from work so if they do charge it it already included. 

The info i got from google also said there were no duties between EU countries but i was quite suprised by that so is good to have that confirmed-thanks!!!!

i'm not great with weights (yet) but the size of delivery stock per month would be no more than 2 MFO sized boxes that the Army use moving. sorry not more specific but they are small wooden crates and it would all fit in there. there is no refrigeration needed and can be shelf stored for 6-9 months so there's no additional costs there either.

its not so much the size that is a concern-i was more worried about how much it would cost to actually import it as if it that was too high it wouldnt have made enough profit to work. transporting costs are do-able! lol

jojo,

you've been most helpful-i wish i could tell you what it was but if it all comes off i will send you an invite for opening day haha xx

as for marketing the product-i have already planned how to market, who my target market is, how many projected sales are needed to make profitable and the profit margins-which depending which form of the product are bought is between 70-90%. this obviously has rents/bills/taxes/national insurance/wages and other misc items to be deducted but still show a healthy profit margin if managed properly. like you say though jo, someone else will be doing it before long if they see its a money spinner and as long as they aren't next door i wish them good luck! lol

at the end of the day we could go out on our recce and find we have already been beaten to it so my concerns were on importing and taxes etc of doing so-not to be questioned on my business sense. not everyone that opens a new business is set up for an immediate fall................ sometimes hard work really pays off and having done as much research as i can from here i am confident that as long as we can find the right location within our set budget........its worth taking that risk!!


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

Stravisnsky,

i will get the approximate weights for you ASAP an PM you if thats ok?? Appreciate your help!!

Even wondered if its possible for my OH to fly home on a cheapy, fill a few suitcases and pay the excess baggage??!! no-one can say i haven't considered all possibilities now!!! hahaha


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

weluvspain said:


> ... not everyone that opens a new business is set up for an immediate fall................ sometimes hard work really pays off and having done as much research as i can from here i am confident that as long as we can find the right location within our set budget........its worth taking that risk!!


Sadly, statistically 33% of all start ups fail within the first 3 years generally through lack of proper planning. Neverthless if you go into this venture with your eyes open then I am sure you will be successful.


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

JBODEN said:


> Sadly, statistically 33% of all start ups fail within the first 3 years generally through lack of proper planning. Neverthless if you go into this venture with your eyes open then I am sure you will be successful.


thank you-i do hope so and will do everything possible to make it a success, so lets hope we don't end up as one of the 33%??


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

weluvspain said:


> Stravisnsky,
> 
> i will get the approximate weights for you ASAP an PM you if thats ok?? Appreciate your help!!
> 
> Even wondered if its possible for my OH to fly home on a cheapy, fill a few suitcases and pay the excess baggage??!! no-one can say i haven't considered all possibilities now!!! hahaha


Depends on where you end up, but there are a number of carton / small crate carriers that come over. They tend to be quite cheap from what I have seen people having been quoted. I suspect trailer shipment which is generally regarded as the cheapest option may not work for you. Just depends. You will probably be on a minimum freight (Often around £50 - £60) plus of course you have to add price to the depot in the UK and price for delivery here (unless you can get to the depot).

This might be of interest! 
British Food Shopping British Expats Supermarket


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

I have been involved in pharmaceutical movement between EU countries and we have not filled in any documentation for years. I understood that if the product originates from an EU country or even contains an ingredient that comes from outside of the EU but has had taxes paid on that item then it is free of duty when moved around EU countries. This also applies to countries that have preferential trading agreements with EU, i.e. Mexico.
You can always try HMRC in Southend


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

thank you all so much for your help/advice in my endevour to import but after much more research i have managed to find a supplier in Spain-took a lot of digging but got there eventually!!!! haha

thanks again!


----------



## BCNGUIRI (Sep 15, 2010)

Ive had a few businesses here and my advice before you do anything is get your financial plan finished. Spend a few hundred euros and pay a professional to do it - its the most important part of any new business - irrespective of whether you think your idea is the best thing since sliced bread - that will tell you if your business has any chance of success!

Get yourself a decent accountant who has a lawyer in the office, I pay 50 - 70€ to file anything official, any meetings/advice I have with them is always free!

To import from the UK you will need to register with the Agencia Tributaria (AEAT) and pay IAE - business tax. 

*IVA /VAT*
You will have to pay IVA (Spanish vat) here in Spain every three months - Your supplier in the UK must NOT charge you for vat there - you should provide them with an official order form with all your details (this is also serves as a contract) This must state your Spanish NIE number with "es" placed in front of it (to identify your country) - they will then give you a pro-forma - which is then followed up with an official invoice when you have paid. This MUST state their VAT number, address details, product info, prices etc if they are not VAT registered I have requested that the company/individual provide me with a passport number, which as of yet hasn't been questioned! If you pay by bank transfer, keep the extract that they send you, so that you can show the price that you paid in euros.

the IVA rates are as followed:
4% or 4,5% (milk, flour etc)
8% or 9% (food products, restaurants etc)
18% or 22% (everything else)

Even though certain products in the UK are vat free eg biscuits, tea etc) you will have to pay iva here on them. The difference in iva rates depends on the tax regime you have. Your account will help you with this. Sometimes you can choose, but usually it depends on the type of business you have. 

My advice is that if you have large start up costs, you will pay the lower rate and this means you can offset all the bills/star up charges you have and may result in tax/iva returns for the first few years If you pay the higher rate of iva, you cant offset bills and pay a set amount each quarter, so at least you know exactly what your costs will be. 

When importing from another EU country you also have to fill in a form (its model 3?? - cant remember sorry) an annual summary of the companies you purchased from, the cost of the purchases etc. Its basically a way for the government to file statistics on importation.

*TRANSPORT*
You should get yourself a reputable transport company in the UK who has strong links with a Spanish transport company. To give you an idea about bringing over a pallet, it should cost about 180€ (England - Barcelona) which includes all the extras eg IVA, shrink-wrapping, consolidation of goods if required, transfer of goods to local transport company, delivery on lorry with lift etc etc The costs vary greatly, shop around to get the best deal, the difference can be huge between companies. Bear in mind that some companies specialise in transport from China by sea, others by air, others by road in Europe etc etc

Any food products need to be labelled in Spanish. 

CAnt think of anything else that may help just now!!!!!

Good luck!


----------

